# Regarding Visa 600 for parent without a "No Further Stay Condition"



## anuswamy (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi All,

I have Visa 189 (PR) and am flying to Australia by end of this year. My elder brother is already in Australia with Visa 489 and this June 2015 he is going to complete his 2 years of stay and is going to apply for PR.

We are planning to apply Contributory Aged Parent (Temporary) visa (subclass 884) initially for my father who is a widower aged about 74 years once my brother gets his PR and as per the balance-of-family test condition for Visa 884 is satisfactory as both the children of my father is going to be in Australia.

To apply Visa 884 my father has to be there in Australia for that we are going to apply for Visitor Visa 600 but what if the Visa 600 is granted with "No Further Stay Condition" in this situation we will not be able to apply for any other Visa while my father is in Australia.

Please suggest in this situation what to do, is there any way we can apply for Visa 884 while my father is outside of Australia or is there any way my father can get Visa 600 without a "No Further Stay Condition" for 3 years, as for the duration part of 3 years I found this in the below link 

http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/vvsc60020313.html

it is mentioned like this.

• Visitor visas of up to three years validity with 12 months stay on each entry will be considered for parents who are outside Australia and are not in the Parent visa queue.

for this how to apply?

At least we are looking for a 12 months stay for my father in Australia that will provide us with enough of time to apply for Visa 884.

Thanks and Regards,

Anu


----------



## anuswamy (Feb 11, 2013)

waiting for reply:juggle::juggle:


----------



## anuswamy (Feb 11, 2013)

In short - Can we apply for Contributory Aged Parent (Temporary) visa (subclass 884) while holding Visitor visa (subclass 600) with 8503 No Further Stay- condition.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If his 600 visa has a No Further Stay condition (very likely), then he cannot apply for a visa while he's in Australia. He'd need to instead look at the 173 (or 143) Contributory Parent Visa and apply for this either before entering Australia or after leaving.


----------



## Girish Adhiya (Aug 14, 2015)

We have two children, both have migrated to Aus on PR in Sep'13. They will complete two years in Sep'15. We have visitor visa subclass 600 of 18 months with 8503 No further stay condition which will expire in Oct'15. We are right now back in India after staying One year in Australia. We are planning to apply for CPV 143 and then reapply for visitor visa subclass 600.

CAN ANYONE CLARIFY PLEASE - 

1. Can we apply CPV 143 visa in Sept'15 or Oct'15 ? 

2. Also, we will apply visitor visa subclass 600 after CPV 143 application made. Since 8503 No further stay condition will not be there in visitor visa and if we get 3 yrs visitor visa, can we stay in Aus continuously 2 yrs till we get 143 CPV visa ? Or we can just stay 1 year in Aus and 6 months outside Aus. What is the way to stay continuously in Australia till our CPV 143 is approved assuming 24 months waiting time for approval.


----------

